# Outlier sprinkler?



## joebedford (Sep 24, 2020)

First of all, hello! This is my first post. Honestly, this is the first season I cared much about my grass, I blame COVID. 

So my question is about watering. Information I've read seems to indicate your lawn should get about an inch of water per week, so I'm shooting for half an inch, twice per week. (Unless it rains, natch.) But the thing is that the Google says that the average sprinkler puts out that much water in about 15 minutes. However, when I've tried to measure how much mine is putting out with a rain gauge, it seems to take about four hours to put out that much. This is the sprinkler I use:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/AQUA-JO...D-_-V1_M1_CA-_-Product_URL&ecc_ord=WA90041201

I chose it because I have a very large lawn, and this one got high marks in that category. So it kind of makes sense to me that if you're covering a larger area, then it might take longer. Does that sound right? Anyone else watering for four hours? Lawn seems to be looking good, for what it's worth.

*Thanks! *
_Joe_


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It can take hours. We typically use a straight walls container (empty tuna cans), to measure the output. Before I installed my in ground irrigation, I used those type of sprinklers. Just place a couple of tuna cans around the area and get a good estimate of your run time. Water pressure will very the results.

Also, in the heat of summer, it is normal that you need to water 1.5in a week (3 x 0.5in).


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Those oscillating fan sprinkler take forever to get 1 inch of water down. When I used them, it was 4-6 hours. Most in-ground irrigation systems will apply at ~0.5 inches per hour. Some will get as high as 1 inch per hour. I don't know of many home irrigation systems that will apply 2 inches per hour, and at that rate run-off becomes a problem.


----------

